# 2015 Nautic Star 2200XS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2015 Nautic Star 2200XS being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp 4stroke (189 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance ELITE7 GPS/FF, Standard Horizon VHF Radio, Infinity Bluetooth Stereo w/JBL speakers throughout, JL Audio 10â€ subwoofer w/amp, Yamaha analog gauges, labeled switch panel, Sea Star hydraulic steering, transom boarding ladder, foldable rear bench seat, raw water washdown, gunnel pads, gunnel rod storage, Lean Post w/rod holders-storage & footrest, HUGE center console w/enclosed bathroom and integrated front seat w/insulated cooler, Fiberglass Hard Top w/electronics box, molded in speakers â€" spreader lights & blue LED courtesy lights, 20â€ LED light bar, in-deck cast net storage, bow dry storage w/cushion package that includes fold out backrests, anchor locker, Green underwater LED lights and navigation lights.

Great all-purpose Deep V with plenty of fishing amenities and all the comfort features. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $42,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

